# Yellow river, 6-27



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Got after it early this morning looking for bass, caught and lost a couple good fish on the spinnerbait then when that bite died I switched to a pink trick worm and caught several more. Probably caught 12 or so total, kept 5 for the fryer. First good bass trip on yellow for me all year, hoping it's finally gonna pick up...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I added these to the bream from the other day, and we'll be eating good tomorrow night.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll say...you will eat good tomorrow night.
Reports from the Choctaw over here today are good as well.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah, yellow is picking up. I was out there Fri afternoon and caught double digits in 2 hrs on a buzzbait. nice fatty on the spinner


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Good job, haven't fished yellow in some time. Last time I was there water was moving so fast you couldn't work an area very well.. I was with my dad and he said we needed to throw out a cinder block behind the boat to slow us down.. lol


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Not a cinder block, get about 6'-8' of logging chain tied to about 15' of rope. This will slow you down and drags along the bottom pretty good.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bigdady said:


> Good job, haven't fished yellow in some time. Last time I was there water was moving so fast you couldn't work an area very well.. I was with my dad and he said we needed to throw out a cinder block behind the boat to slow us down.. lol


Try dragging a heavy chain.....it works. Length of rope will control your drift speed.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome group!!! Glad you are gonna eat well!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

*6/29 yr*

Me and a buddy went back for a quick trip this moring, fished from 530-9. Got on some good ones again with spinnerbaits and worms...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

One more, good fight in this guy...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Sometimes a quick trip can really pay off like y'all did this morning. Great photos of quality fish.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah they were still biting good this morning when we left... How's the Choctaw looking bass wise?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Yeah they were still biting good this morning when we left... How's the Choctaw looking bass wise?



I don't know about bass, but bream and cat fishing has been good. The river is in excellent shape so bass should be good as well. 
We are supposed to get a foot rise over next 2 or 3 days but that won't cause any problem.


----------

